# Kangaroo leather pouches



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi all

Has anybody ever tested kangaroo leather for slingshot pouches? I understand it to be tougher and lighter than pig leather, but does it really make a difference?

I have just broke my last pouch so I am thinking of getting some kangaroo leather and making some more.

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I have made many kangaroo pouches (actually, kangaroo scrotum pouches) through the last few years and I have never had one fail. As much as I like elk leather for much of what I do I have to admit that kangaroo is the best leather I have personally come across.

winnie


----------



## Fightinggoat (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a kangaroo pouch from simple shot on one of my most used slingshots now, I love it, it's supple, strong, lightweight, and not real thick.
The kangaroo pouch and e-shot's target pouches are my favorites.


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

All my pouches are kangaroo. They need some use to really soften up but I use them with all band types, they're accurate and I've never had one break.........yet.


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

I've had 3 pig skin pouches break in 5 days, the draw on my 5080 tubes is quite a bit .


----------



## Alexdermietzel97 (Oct 30, 2013)

Alexdermietzel97 said:


> I've had 3 pig skin pouches break in 5 days, the draw on my 5080 tubes is quite heavy .


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It's all I use. I cant recommend it highly enough.

If you want an extremely light and subtle pouch that's long lasting and provides super smooth release, there really is no other option.

I have a heap here for sale if interested. 4 sheets of 180x140mm (good for 21 pouches per sheet @ 60x20mm) for $40 delivered.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Hrawk's kangaroo leather is so strong you can punch a bunch of holes in it to make it lighter yet and they never tear.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

As for kangaroo pouches - how much does it stretch? I have an experience with pouches from e~shot and they are great. They behave like prestretched so the center hole remains the same.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

They do have a bit of stretch but it's pretty minimal.

I like to cut out my basic shape, usually 15 x 60mm with slightly rounded corners, then pre stretch it by hand before punching the holes.


----------

